# What are your favourite Exotic Species?



## Pilbarensis (Jun 12, 2012)

Exotics, even though Australia has the most reptiles species and diversity of anywhere else on the planet there are still quite a lot of other awesome species out there. What are your favourite exotic species?

For me there's a couple:

Common Green Forest Lizard - _Calotes Calotes_







Blue Crested Lizard - _Calotes mystaceus

_


Chameleon Forest Dragon - _Gonocephalus chameleontinus_








Gotta love those exotic dragons.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jun 12, 2012)

Man they are some pretty awesome dragons.


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 12, 2012)

there are many more out there that ive never seen but this would have to be one of my many favourites 
the red tailed boa

View attachment 255707


----------



## Coppersimon (Jun 12, 2012)

I love red tailed boas. Got to be one of my favourite snakes. (Sigh) if only!






Got love that timing.


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jun 12, 2012)

Heard about them, they look like a pretty awesome boa.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jun 12, 2012)

If only Australian reptiles had some color 
Red tail boa or any other morph.
Every morph of ball python.
Leopard gecko. 
chameleon.

This cool African gecko





Hog nose





Garter snake 





AND SO ON......


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 12, 2012)

one of my faves! :lol:


----------



## deanzy (Jun 12, 2012)

Albino burms have such a soft spot in my heart


----------



## Grogshla (Jun 12, 2012)

chameleon, iguana, leopard gecks, ball python


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 12, 2012)

Don't know if I have a fave but they guy up the road has some pretty cool ones...


----------



## zaphyrr (Jun 12, 2012)

I do adore chameleons...


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 12, 2012)

i also really like the rough and smooth green snakes


View attachment 255840
View attachment 255841

1st pic- rough scaled green snake
2nd pic- smooth scaled green snake


----------



## Pilbarensis (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks to whoever moved this to the correct forum, sorry I put this thread in the wrong forum.

Cheers, Scotty


----------



## metalboy (Jun 13, 2012)

Rattle snakes
Rhino vipers
Gaboon vipers
And
The big 3 constricters
Burmese 
Reticulated
Green anaconda


What i would do to own just one of these snakes haha


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 13, 2012)

Uroplatus phantasticus AKA Satanic leaf gecko


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 13, 2012)

panther chameleon, hands down.. the only thing i really want..


----------



## JrFear (Jun 13, 2012)

Panthers are awesome! 
i went to a guys house who had red tails and a few other exotics!


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 13, 2012)

Tough choice but my favorite exotic snake is the Burmese python and favorite lizard is the tegu


----------



## turtle (Jun 13, 2012)

My favourite exotics would have to be JAGS. Hehe!

Dan


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jun 13, 2012)

i love red taled boas and any other boa and i love chamelions


----------



## Kareeves (Jun 13, 2012)

my favourite exotic is the three eyed lizzard of NZ tuatara


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 13, 2012)

Not a reptile,

But it'd have to be the Red Bellied Parrot.


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 13, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Uroplatus phantasticus AKA Satanic leaf gecko



if i hadnt of known there was a gecko there i prob wouldnt have seen it


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 13, 2012)

Favourite snakes.






Coral Snake

Favourite lizard.


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 13, 2012)

I love exotics but are quite proud of the many awesome species we have here  Like the GTP, BHP and many others. My favourite exotics are -

Non-Venomous Snake: Toss up between Red Tailed Boa and Burmese Python




Venomous Snake: King Cobra



Lizard: Panther Chameleon/ Green Iguana/ Green Basilisk

-
-


Monitor: Komodo Dragon



Spider: Mexican Red Kneed Tarantula and Cobalt Blue - I know Spider's aren't Reptiles, I just love them lol

-


Crocodilian: Nile


----------



## zeke (Jun 13, 2012)

Albino reticulated pythons and golden cobras as they look albino


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 13, 2012)

hairy bush vipers
red tail boa
reticulated python (tiger )
poison dart frogs 
chinese alligator 

you really dont want me to go on >


----------



## jacks-pythons (Jun 13, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> one of my faves! :lol:



mines the snake currently growing hahaha


----------



## chalky76 (Jun 14, 2012)

Funny thing is here in the UK it's quite hard to get hold of Australian snakes. But I have many of the species that peeps are talking about (Boas, Hoggies etc) so I feel a bit guilty 

This is Brian he is probably my favorate


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 14, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> View attachment 255916


I love these guys, they are so cool. May I ask what they are? I am still new to reptiles but have some pics before on these guys.


----------



## Red-Ink (Jun 14, 2012)

BlackHeaded92 said:


> I love these guys, they are so cool. May I ask what they are? I am still new to reptiles but have some pics before on these guys.



Hairy bush...... eh viper lol


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 14, 2012)

Red-Ink said:


> Hairy bush...... eh viper lol



Ha ha, they are so awesome looking ^^
Thank you.


----------



## pythrulz (Jun 14, 2012)

Id like to own an albino cobra

Or a albino lavender python


----------



## Nathan_T (Jun 14, 2012)

Xenodermus javanicus- also known as the Dragon Snake







Boomslang







Morelia Boeleni


Edit- Oh yeah, almost forgot





Brahmin Moth Caterpillar


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 14, 2012)

Nathan_T - Ypu have an awesome wishlist, I love that dragon snake, that would be awesome to own


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 14, 2012)

I FORGOT THESE GUYS, Cordylus cataphractus


----------



## Mo Deville (Jun 14, 2012)

justdragons said:


> I FORGOT THESE GUYS, Cordylus cataphractus



must be lonely out there, he's doin the prince move!


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 14, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> must be lonely out there, he's doin the prince move!



jealous?? Lol


----------



## Jason.s (Jun 14, 2012)

I am!!!!!


----------



## Cyann (Jun 14, 2012)

Nathan_T said:


> Xenodermus javanicus- also known as the Dragon Snake
> 
> 
> 
> Brahmin Moth Caterpillar



Omg were can i get one!


----------



## PMyers (Jun 16, 2012)

Vine snake, emerald boa, leaf-nosed viper and eyelash viper.

But if we're talking simply snakes we cannot own, as opposed to exotics, as such, then one can't go passed Laticauda colubrina - an aussie (well, a few of our islands for part of the year, at least) that we will likely never be permitted to keep.


----------



## whyme (Jun 17, 2012)

Eyelash viper.


----------



## D3pro (Jun 17, 2012)

And the hairy bush viper.


----------



## shell477 (Jun 17, 2012)

D3pro said:


> And the hairy bush viper.



So evil looking!!!! (where can I get one?) hahaha


----------



## souldoubt (Jun 17, 2012)

There's a lot of lovely reptile species in the world, as for exotics I'm a sucker for the boomslang, the madagascan day gecko, albino monocled cobra, emerald tree monitor, rainbow boa's and komodo dragon




Madagascan day gecko





peruvian rainbow boa



emerald tree monitor



Albino monocled cobra


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jun 17, 2012)

PMyers said:


> Vine snake, emerald boa, leaf-nosed viper and eyelash viper.
> 
> But if we're talking simply snakes we cannot own, as opposed to exotics, as such, then one can't go passed Laticauda colubrina - an aussie (well, a few of our islands for part of the year, at least) that we will likely never be permitted to keep.



I love sea krait's as well <3
They are so gentle looking.


----------



## Leasdraco (Jun 17, 2012)

Love those pics of the day gecko and the albino cobra


----------



## longqi (Jun 18, 2012)

Dragon snakes die
Only 2 people have ever bred them
But both breeders lost both parents shortly afterward
They are tiny and so delicate it will blow your mind

If you want to see something that will pop your eyeballs have a gander at this link
Its not my snake or my link
06/14/12 A STORY ABOUT A BOA PART 3 "VPI MIDNIGHT GIN" | Vida Preciosa International, Inc.


----------



## mrdose (Jun 18, 2012)

I love burms and other big constrictors


----------



## Squirtle (Jun 18, 2012)

Viper :lol: That blue spider almost made me like spiders then I read its one of the most aggressive spiders around lol.


----------



## JolyV (Jun 22, 2012)

And the winner is...


mad_at_arms said:


> Uroplatus phantasticus AKA Satanic leaf gecko



Awesome, I love gecko, but this is the best


----------



## Rissi (Jun 22, 2012)

longqi said:


> Dragon snakes die
> Only 2 people have ever bred them
> But both breeders lost both parents shortly afterward
> They are tiny and so delicate it will blow your mind
> ...



That is. by far. the coolest. thing..I've ever seen! Lucky I don't know where that lives...I'd do horrible, horrible things to have it. horrible!


----------



## Skelhorn (Jun 22, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> there are many more out there that ive never seen but this would have to be one of my many favourites
> the red tailed boa
> 
> View attachment 255707



I'm not the only one  I love RTB I would do anything to have one-If somehow there was a special licence introduced into Australia that allowed the common man to own exotics I would be all over that S*(^ in seconds and have one of these shipping in the next day  I love em!


----------



## Endeavour (Jun 24, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Uroplatus phantasticus AKA Satanic leaf gecko



Had to Google this to make sure it was not a Photoshop effort, just amazing, you would not believe it was real.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## yommy (Jun 24, 2012)

the magpie ball python from NERD


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 27, 2012)

the glass frog is weird and very cute  we can basically see through there skin and see there organs. i would def want one of these guys

View attachment 257436
View attachment 257437
View attachment 257438


(images from google)


----------



## yommy (Jun 28, 2012)

Herpers 2 DVD has these glass frogs in the 1st chapter very cool animals


----------



## Grunter023 (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone able to find a copy of Herpers 2 online yet?


----------



## dannydee (Jun 28, 2012)

longqi said:


> Dragon snakes die
> Only 2 people have ever bred them
> But both breeders lost both parents shortly afterward
> They are tiny and so delicate it will blow your mind
> ...



That is one fantastic looking boa. 

As for my favorite exotic, I've got it. The good old bredli, just wish we could get hypo's more readily over here.


----------



## Rissi (Jun 28, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> the glass frog is weird and very cute  we can basically see through there skin and see there organs. i would def want one of these guys
> 
> View attachment 257436
> View attachment 257437
> ...



Just learnt about these last night! on sbs-"Speed of Life" anyone see it? Had a lot of cool costa rican reptiles. Bit dramatised but was great!


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 28, 2012)

Rissi said:


> Just learnt about these last night! on sbs-"Speed of Life" anyone see it? Had a lot of cool costa rican reptiles. Bit dramatised but was great!



haha yeh i watched it to, i never knew about em till i watched the show last night


----------



## Marzzy (Jun 28, 2012)

Red Tail Boa for sure


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Jun 28, 2012)

Rissi said:


> Just learnt about these last night! on sbs-"Speed of Life" anyone see it? Had a lot of cool costa rican reptiles. Bit dramatised but was great!



Yeah, I saw it also. Some realy incredible cinematography of some really unique wildlife.


----------



## TheReptileCove (Jun 28, 2012)

I would love some of the basics that i used too own in the UK, Ball Pythons, Leopard Geckos, Corn Snakes :/ Boas are also cool even though i never had the joy of owning one.


----------



## Rissi (Jun 28, 2012)

pseudechis4740 said:


> Yeah, I saw it also. Some realy incredible cinematography of some really unique wildlife.



Yeah it was very good filming. I loved the alligator snapping turtle...poor basilisk. My mum's like "dont worry I'm sure that's a different basilisk on a different day, it didn't just run away from a rat snake into a turtle"


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 28, 2012)

yeh i like watching the elapids in slow motion, fav part was the eyelash viper biting the frog and eating it  pretty sure it was the same lizard haha, everywhere u look theres a predator lurking in the grass lol


----------



## Rissi (Jun 28, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> yeh i like watching the elapids in slow motion, fav part was the eyelash viper biting the frog and eating it  pretty sure it was the same lizard haha, everywhere u look theres a predator lurking in the grass lol



How amazing was the orange of it?? I liked the how the green tree frog was trying to lure the snake away from the eggs by showing off her colours!


----------



## Albino93 (Jun 28, 2012)

the viper? cant really remember seeing much orange, more yellow  yeh, i guess it got destracted long enough for the eggs to hatch. i didnt think snakes would try and eat tadpoles from the eggs.


----------



## Chanzey (Jun 28, 2012)

It was good filming but editing was pretty terrible IMO, they jumped all over the place and repeated things just after they has said it? Like the Cat eyed snake? I think it was, when it went to eat the frog eggs, they didn't even show how the tadpoles got away until the very end?


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jun 28, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> one of my faves! :lol:



I still like this one- is my favourite.


----------



## Retic (Jun 28, 2012)

It really is almost impossible to narrow it down as the choice is just so huge but the Red Tailed Boa is right up there along with the Reticulated Python (easily my favourite python species), Emerald Tree Boas, Rainbow Boas, Boelens Pythons, Rhino Iguanas, Green Iguanas, Tegus, Chameleons. I am a bit like a kid in a candy store at the moment and i think the only thing that will stop me is when i run out of space. 

This is my sons female Yemen Chameleon, he is crazy about Chameleons and finally has 2, soon to be more I think


----------



## yommy (Jun 28, 2012)

Grunter023 said:


> Anyone able to find a copy of Herpers 2 online yet?



google - zoobooksales. i got it through this company on amazon


----------



## crazzzylizard (Jun 28, 2012)

a chameleon,ball python (morph), corn snake, and a iguana sorry bout spelling


----------



## K3nny (Jun 28, 2012)

Always had a soft spot for _Candoia carinata_






and these blue & green Uros, different species
I just realized i picked out a pokemon line up, your argument is invalid


----------



## noved (Jun 28, 2012)

boa said:


> It really is almost impossible to narrow it down as the choice is just so huge but the Red Tailed Boa is right up there along with the Reticulated Python (easily my favourite python species), Emerald Tree Boas, Rainbow Boas, Boelens Pythons, Rhino Iguanas, Green Iguanas, Tegus, Chameleons. I am a bit like a kid in a candy store at the moment and i think the only thing that will stop me is when i run out of space.
> 
> This is my sons female Yemen Chameleon, he is crazy about Chameleons and finally has 2, soon to be more I think


my favorite reptile...so wish they were legal here in oz


----------



## Red_LaCN (Jun 28, 2012)

Ball python :cry: A lovely nice pied ball python would be my absolute dream come true!


----------



## Rissi (Jun 29, 2012)

K3nny said:


> View attachment 257473
> 
> Always had a soft spot for _Candoia carinata_
> 
> ...



I have a snake obsession but that last Uro is bloody cool. I was lucky to meet a guy who worked with komodo dragons who spent his week weighing the babies and running for his life from mumma. SO envious.


----------



## mattG (Jul 24, 2012)

these would be near the top of a very long list


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jul 24, 2012)

deffinetly long nose vine snake
View attachment 260058


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jul 24, 2012)

Mitch_89 said:


> deffinetly long nose vine snake



Pic didnt work but just googled it and they are really interesting.


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jul 24, 2012)

they sit in trees and catch small birds on the fly .... (very quick stricker)


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jul 24, 2012)

Emerald Tree Monitor and the other coloured Tree Monitors, Black, Blue and Yellow.






These things would be so awesome to keep. The Emeralds used do be on our species list, but I'm pretty sure they've been taken off now.


----------



## Mitch_89 (Jul 24, 2012)

this one worked

those emeralds are sweet


----------



## Kimberlyann (Jul 24, 2012)

Tegu, new caledonia gecko, retics, Italian bearded dragon morphs, ball pythons, chameleon, tuatara, gaboon viper, eyelas viper, albino cobra, hmm that's all I can think of


----------



## Jaws07 (Jul 27, 2012)

-Savannah Monitor
-Jackson's Chameleon
-Leopard Geckos
-Red Eyed Croc Skinks


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 5, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> one of my faves! :lol:



Dude--trust me, this is difficult species...



mo-deville said:


> one of my faves! :lol:



Dude--trust me, this is difficult species...

Man o man... Reading you guys lets me know that the world is still a very big place. I am taking care of a rescue Madagascar day gecko right now (bratty but cute). Here in the States, we can get all the Veiled chameleons, leopard geckos, crested geckos, baby boas and horned frogs we want--as well as "Green tree frogs" (WHITE'S tree frogs here) and bearded dragons--at big box pet stores. In the U.S. there is a mix of laws: CITES, the federal endangered species act, state laws, and local health ordinances. For example, I have some CITES bromeliads--fine as long as I don't leave the country. Only an institution could keep a federally recognized endangered species (e.g., the tuatara). Many states do not allow members of an endangered species or its genus; for example, in New York state, one could not keep cb _Terrapene _(American box turtles), even though they may not be endangered in another state (ease of enforcement?). Finally, there a local health ordinances. In many American cities, one cannot keep any boid, varanid, tegu, iguana or crocodilian (as well as any venomous reptiles, big cats, primates, livestock or raptors). 

As for availability, there is good ol supply and demand: In the U.S., beardies can start at $60-80 USD, a blue tongue skink (we never say blue tongue lizard), $100-150, an ackie (we never say goanna, either), $250-350. Your "green" tree frogs--even the blue phase--are a pet store staple, going for $20-30. New Guinea frilled dragons (we call virtually all your agamines "dragons") are $100-150, way cheaper than Aussie frillies. 

But a shingleback skink? a woma? These can go well over a grand ($1000 USD) (Other small monitors, e.g., Blue tail, Pilbara, Storrs, can go $400-600; same with many _Egernia_ species, except the land mullet). 

The reason we have Australian water dragons (we often say "Chinese" and "Australian" WD, rather than green or brown), is because of a man named Bert Langerwerf. A Dutch born herpetologist, he bred over 17, 000 of them in Alabama (see avatar). 

Now, what I'd give for a _Gonocephalus_--or _Hypsilurus_--or a shingleback--or 1.1 _Litoria chloris_... (Okay, so I wouldn't give that much--I just want them... )

Or a she-oak skink...


I guess it's time to save up for a pink tongue and not tell sis...


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 6, 2012)

lavender albino ball python!!!

i also like chameleons and corn snakes


----------



## Womagaunt (Aug 19, 2012)

Boas and anacondas seem pretty cool but my most favourite would have to be the red tegu or the savannah monitor


----------



## rvcasa (Aug 19, 2012)

Brazilian Rainbow Boa.

When the iridescence scales shine, the colours of the rainbow seem alive! there's nothing like it...






















P.S. perhaps this one too:





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 20, 2012)

tuatara


----------



## saintanger (Aug 22, 2012)

cameleon, love them


----------



## borntobnude (Aug 22, 2012)

Women


----------



## RipRed143 (Aug 24, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> one of my faves! :lol:



Nice Pic! How much for one! I wan't a replacment!


----------



## ron_peters (Aug 24, 2012)

Id Love one of these, A Gila Monster http://www.robertwinslowphoto.com/A...sters/A-273-5-08NR2aW8C/226686022_pFmP4-L.jpg


----------



## Albino93 (Aug 24, 2012)

I think i just found my new favourite exotic lizard. Coolest lizard i have seen. The Sailfin Dragon (images from google)


----------



## Belv6 (Aug 25, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> I think i just found my new favourite exotic lizard. Coolest lizard i have seen. The Sailfin Dragon (images from google)
> 
> View attachment 263170
> View attachment 263171



wow they are amazing never seen anything like them before, would love to own them


----------



## ozziepythons (Aug 25, 2012)

I really enjoyed working with Madagascan Tree Boas, Anacondas and Blood Pythons.... but Cameleons are at the top 



- - - Updated - - -



ron_peters said:


> Id Love one of these, A Gila Monster http://www.robertwinslowphoto.com/A...sters/A-273-5-08NR2aW8C/226686022_pFmP4-L.jpg



Yeah they are great looking and by comparison are like working with Sleepy (Shingleback) Lizards, slow and deliberate with their movements


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 13, 2012)

Amazing Ball Pythons like these make me want one so much


----------



## buffcoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Living in the states we are fortunate enough to own and keep just about anything. Well in my state at least. Between my girlfriend, her brother and myself, we keep many of the "exotics" that y'all want. Regular BCI and BCC are common over here, so common that the locality is almost nil. They have been bred and crossed with so many other boas its not even funny. 

Hognose are anywhere from $60 to $15,000 USD. Cornsnakes and Kingsnakes can be found for $20-$25 at reptile shows. Same with normal Royals. I managed to get my Woma as a gift, he was under $200. However BHP's here start at $800. Olives, Bredli, Water and almost any other Aussie python start out at $150. I've found albino Darwins for $2,500. 

If I could trade yinz some I would. Hell, if you could ship me some Id be happy to pay. Thing is, by the time that happened, I could just get a CBB here. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 14, 2012)

Even though they are cheap in America and all is great, you stil have to watch out for the blood lines. I would imagine that if not from a reputable dealer, blood lines can get pretty murky. But I still do envy the range of animals America still lets you keep even though they are destroying some of your ecosystem. Like the Burmese python and the snakehead


----------



## buffcoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Hazordous-Herps said:


> Even though they are cheap in America and all is great, you stil have to watch out for the blood lines. I would imagine that if not from a reputable dealer, blood lines can get pretty murky. But I still do envy the range of animals America still lets you keep even though they are destroying some of your ecosystem. Like the Burmese python and the snakehead



I didn't mean for it to sound "cheap". I guess what I was trying to say is hardly anything is "pure" here. I was lucky to find a pure JCP. Even my corn that was given to.me as a "normal" corn bred with another "normal" corn popped out albinos. It really is a shame that the trade over here has become so "color" oriented. Even my boa isn't a pure "red tail". 

I guess the exotics that I most want would be a Darwin, Olive, White lipped python, False Water Cobra and Asian Vine snake. I do have a soft spot for Japanese Ratsnakes. 

I can't beloved nobody wants a Mex Mex 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hazordous-Herps (Sep 14, 2012)

buffcoat said:


> I didn't mean for it to sound "cheap". I guess what I was trying to say is hardly anything is "pure" here. I was lucky to find a pure JCP. Even my corn that was given to.me as a "normal" corn bred with another "normal" corn popped out albinos. It really is a shame that the trade over here has become so "color" oriented. Even my boa isn't a pure "red tail".
> 
> I guess the exotics that I most want would be a Darwin, Olive, White lipped python, False Water Cobra and Asian Vine snake. I do have a soft spot for Japanese Ratsnakes.
> 
> ...


It's good that still some people keep them pure as it is becoming a problem not only is the US but Aus to. Hybrids arnt in te animals interest only the humans but that's another issue. Sorry I have taking the thread off track.


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 15, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> one of my faves! :lol:




To high maintenance for me, you would be forever changing the substrate pictured


----------



## damian83 (Sep 16, 2012)

would have to say id love a sidewinder if i ment to the us....


----------



## daniel101 (Sep 26, 2012)

I would love to have a boa again  
The list would be endless but would love a reticulated or even an alligator snapping turtle, wouldnt mind an emperor scorpion either. If only Santa was real


----------



## Womagaunt (Sep 26, 2012)

daniel101 said:


> If only Santa was real


WHAT!!?!?


----------



## bohdi13 (Sep 26, 2012)

philippine sailfin dragon
reticulated python 
king cobra 
uromastyx 
green tree viper 
rainbow boa
coral snake
emerald tree monitors (my favorite)
komodo dragon
eyelash viper
far-de-lance 
gila monster and beaded lizard
tuatara
boomslang 

sorry , i couldn't just say one :lol:


----------



## greggles91 (Oct 10, 2012)

I love the Armadillo Lizard! I think they are awesome! 

http://archies.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/armadillo-lizard1.jpg

http://academic.sun.ac.za/capeherp/...ds/08 Cordylidae/Cordylus cataphractusweb.jpg


----------



## nervous (Oct 10, 2012)

longqi said:


> Dragon snakes die
> Only 2 people have ever bred them
> But both breeders lost both parents shortly afterward
> They are tiny and so delicate it will blow your mind
> ...



WOW!!! That boa is INSANE!!! mind blowing!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Oct 10, 2012)

Albino93 said:


> I think i just found my new favourite exotic lizard. Coolest lizard i have seen. The Sailfin Dragon (images from google)
> 
> View attachment 263170
> View attachment 263171


Wow that Lizard looks so pre-historic, I love it <3
I thought you were just mucking around but to see that it is a real life lizard, makes me want one, lol.



Hazordous-Herps said:


> View attachment 264993
> View attachment 264994
> View attachment 264995
> 
> ...



Love the second BP, very nice looking, the piebald and the first one (unsure of colouration) is pretty cool, but that second one has a nice cafe kind of colour.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 10, 2012)

I've always had a very soft spot for eyelash vipers. Don't know why, I just have. Sometimes the yellow ones can look a little on the dirty side, but then there are a whole heap of varying colours (oranges and greens etc)


----------



## damian83 (Oct 10, 2012)

Womagaunt said:


> WHAT!!?!?



Well who eats the cookie and drinks the 6 pack the kids put out the back

- - - Updated - - -



VenomOOse said:


> I've always had a very soft spot for eyelash vipers. Don't know why, I just have. Sometimes the yellow ones can look a little on the dirty side, but then there are a whole heap of varying colours (oranges and greens etc)



I love that orange pepper that's hot


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 10, 2012)

They're the bee's knee's


----------



## reptileKev81 (Oct 11, 2012)

Too many to mention, but my absolute favourite would have to be the chameleon. Not because of the colours. I just love the way they walk, the way their eyes look, and they way the eat their food. I've actually been offered the opportunity to get my hands on some. It was hard work turning it down


----------



## damian83 (Oct 12, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> one of my faves! :lol:




raise ya one mo!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 12, 2012)

You know how to rack up the "likes" Damo  Hell, I don't even barrack for NSW :lol:


----------



## longqi (Oct 15, 2012)

Check these out

Not commonly kept anywhere

Most beautiful reptile Ive ever seen

http://www.sareptiles.co.za/gallery/albums/userpics/14562/Snake3.jpg

blue malayan coral snake


----------



## Tablemanners (Oct 15, 2012)

I cant go past a Panther Chameleon they are so awesome! Wish we could have them :/


----------



## Bananapeel (Oct 15, 2012)

damian83 said:


> Well who eats the cookie and drinks the 6 pack the kids put out the back


Careful mate. Don't want santa crashing his sleigh or being fined for drink driving. :lol:


----------



## damian83 (Oct 16, 2012)

Bananapeel said:


> Careful mate. Don't want santa crashing his sleigh or being fined for drink driving. :lol:



Mrs clause is dd this year cause last year was such a blur


----------



## mrdose (Nov 12, 2012)

Snake Bytes TV - Snakes in the Big Apple! - YouTube

2:52 makes me appreciate ours a bit more

- - - Updated - - -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBSj4Vi68fg&feature=share&list=ELM71gnwkTqvY

2:52 makes me appreciate ours a bit more


----------



## Retic (Nov 12, 2012)

The Black and White Tegus at around :50 on that video are one of my favourites. Beautiful lizards.


----------



## Emilie (Nov 12, 2012)

That blue Malayan is awesome.


----------



## sunglow (Nov 12, 2012)

green,blue, yellow and black tree monitors and albino green iguana


----------



## Grogshla (Nov 12, 2012)

chameleon any species, iguanas, crested geckos, lep geckos and ball pythons


----------



## Mo Deville (Nov 19, 2012)

new one on my wish list!


----------



## treeofgreen (Nov 19, 2012)

sorta looks like a mannequin's head on a young boys body.... yuck


----------



## Crotalid (Nov 19, 2012)

mo-deville said:


> new one on my wish list!



She's gorgeous! I like your taste haha.


----------



## Vincentpyle (Dec 8, 2012)

here are some of my boas


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 8, 2012)

I remember those boas when they were wee babies. They grow up so fast! 

Vince toss up a few of your bull snakes. I'm so jealous of Shiva!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

